# Does IBS cause bad breath?



## Guest (Jul 13, 2001)

Hi, I'm new here, so bare with me.I have not been diagnosed with IBS but I'm pretty sure, that's what I have. I have always been constipated, and lately it seems, I also go get HUGE stomach aches, that sometimes ends in Diarrea. Everytime I eat my stomach just rumbles, and tries to spit out all my food, but it can't (unless I just ate some really greasey food and washed it down with some OJ)and if it does come out It's diarrea. Well this is my question, my breath seems to be extremely bad, when ever I have stomach aches or cramps. Could IBS be the cause of this? And if so can I stop my breath from reaking? I mean it really sucks to not be able to talk to someone without them gagging.Please help! ;o(


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually it is not considered a symptom of IBS, but there could be something going on that triggers both the IBS and the bad breath.The first stop I would make is to the dentist for a check up and cleaning, particularly if you haven't gone in awhile.Some people find brushing the tongue as well as the teeth help.The next stop is to the doctor. A number of health problems can lead to really bad breath so those should be checked out as well.And diet may play a role in the bad breath as well. Garlic breath is from things in the garlic coming out of the blood stream into the air in your lungs which you then exhale.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually it is not considered a symptom of IBS, but there could be something going on that triggers both the IBS and the bad breath.The first stop I would make is to the dentist for a check up and cleaning, particularly if you haven't gone in awhile.Some people find brushing the tongue as well as the teeth help.The next stop is to the doctor. A number of health problems can lead to really bad breath so those should be checked out as well.And diet may play a role in the bad breath as well. Garlic breath is from things in the garlic coming out of the blood stream into the air in your lungs which you then exhale.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------

